# AKG K702 +Sonarworks I have! Now for some cheap active speakers/Monitors?



## toomanynotes (Apr 14, 2020)

Good day! 
So I'm now set up for some budget speakers, having AKG K702 +Sonarworks, I feel I should have a active speaker system for spatial depth mixing.
Maybe I don't require any, but at least some budget speakers for quick reference will do. Any recommendations from misers that have a similar set up?? 

Thanks


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 18, 2020)

Ok ...well then..how about budget Adam 5’s or JBL’s 3 or presonus...just about everyone here must use some cheap ass speakers to get by?


----------



## muk (Apr 18, 2020)

What's the budget? If 300$ for the pair is not out of reach: JBL 305P Mark ii.









JBL LSR305P MKii and Control 1 Pro Monitors Review


This is a review and detailed measurements of the JBL 305P Mark ii powered studio monitor and Control 1 Pro budget passive monitor. I purchased the 305P Pro Mark ii when it first came out and it currently sells for US $147.50 from Amazon including Prime shipping. This is the price for one so...




www.audiosciencereview.com


----------



## emid (Apr 18, 2020)

You won't go wrong with Adam and JBL. I have no idea about Presonus though. If I had to choose from these choices I would go for JBL LSR305P, 306P or 308P depending on the budget. I have a pair of JBL LSR 6325P which I mainly use for recording.


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 21, 2020)

muk said:


> What's the budget? If 300$ for the pair is not out of reach: JBL 305P Mark ii.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks heard a lot about these!


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 21, 2020)

emid said:


> You won't go wrong with Adam and JBL. I have no idea about Presonus though. If I had to choose from these choices I would go for JBL LSR305P, 306P or 308P depending on the budget. I have a pair of JBL LSR 6325P which I mainly use for recording.


thanks I guess its looking the JBL route..


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 21, 2020)

how important is getting monitors that have a fullish range from 20hz to 20khz?
JBL starts at 40+hz


----------



## emid (Apr 21, 2020)

toomanynotes said:


> how important is getting monitors that have a fullish range from 20hz to 20khz?
> JBL starts at 40+hz



They also have a sub which you can add later but the technology and quality you get in this range (frequency+price) are unmatched. Before making a firm decision, do a little more shop around. Adam are also good but expensive. Check for B-stock with full warranty. All those 5" and 7" will need a sub in the end. You can however monitor lows with your cans for the time being.


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 22, 2020)

emid said:


> They also have a sub which you can add later but the technology and quality you get in this range (frequency+price) are unmatched. Before making a firm decision, do a little more shop around. Adam are also good but expensive. Check for B-stock with full warranty. All those 5" and 7" will need a sub in the end. You can however monitor lows with your cans for the time being.


Thanks for the explanation, I'm happy to use cans to monitor bass, especially to save money.


----------



## Vin (Apr 22, 2020)

New Tannoy Gold dual concentrics are very impressive in this price range. If you have an untreated room, I wouldn't bother using subwoofer, you're better off with decent headphones for checking super low bass.


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 22, 2020)

Vin said:


> New Tannoy Gold dual concentrics are very impressive in this price range. If you have an untreated room, I wouldn't bother using subwoofer, you're better off with decent headphones for checking super low bass.


look nice too


----------

